# Aluminum Dump Pricing



## crossboneracing (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey guys, quick question for some of you. I am looking to set up an 2010 gmc or chevy 1 ton with an aluminum dump. Just wondering if you guys run them, how you like them, and what you paid. Any input appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## snow_man_48045 (Nov 24, 2002)

I would never go aluminum if your hauling salt or rock. They dent easy and salt will eat it up faster than regular steel ...
I would go with stainless steel.
http://www.smithspreaders.com/

Good luck..
Scott


----------



## TAZPUSHER (Oct 26, 2006)

Have been using Truck Craft alum bed for three years now....Use a v-hopper for salt..Has held up real well..Gets almost daily use in summer on landscape work..so far so good


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

I have henderson stainless bed's on (2) of my trucks love them but they are Int'l 4300's


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Go aluminum, but have it painted. I have aluminum tankers and everyone said I was an idiot for painting it. They are 10 years old with lots of road miles and they are still as good as the day i bought them. Plus, aluminum weighs a lot less


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Henderson makes a good body for 1-ton style trucks you might want to check it out some of the local muni's here have them!


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

aluminum will still rust and be eatin by salt? hmm i thought it was the same as stainless.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Aluminum will corrode from the salt (white powdery corrosion), but all you have to is rinse it off well. Salt comes off effortlessly with a decent pressure washer. My trailer (in sig) has hauled a lot of salt since I bought it in 2006, not mention hundreds of thousands of tons of limestone, which eats *everything* and stains like crazy. Corrosion has been a non-issue, but that is because I don't let the salt sit on it for long.

I wouldn't paint it unless you really want to, but to each their own. Aluminum is significantly lighter than stainless and plain steel, but it's not as huge of an issue on the small truck as it is on big stuff like mine (for example, an steel trailer identical to mine weighs in at over 12,000#--or more, where as mine is about 8,000#. Two tons of payload adds up *really* fast when you haul 6 or more loads every day.)

If you do just salt and dirt/material aluminum is a great option. But, if you do concrete/bricks--you will destroy the aluminum. It's just not made for it, and you should go with plain steel. Also, I would _highly_ recommend adding a liner to the floor--it will make your life much easier when dumping.

Good luck!


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I used my truckcraft alum insert for salt last year...... it worked fine other than the salt does not slide on alum very easily......


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

My '90 R30 still has its original aluminum dump box. 20 years old guys. Former Regional truck, so you know the workers never took any care at all. Its dented in one spot and has a lot of scratches and gouges but still looks very presentable and works great. I haul salt in it all winter... generally 3.5 yards at a time. Corrosion hasn't been an issue, though I do know how aluminum gets eaten by salt--had brand new aftermarket aluminum wheelwell moldings on the '78.. Even after a spring wash and such by the end of the second winter they already had holes in them. By the end of the third they were literally falling off the truck. Cheap chinese crap I guess.

If you intend to own the truck for at least five years and aren't hauling a lot of rock, concrete, or scrap metal even, the aluminum is well worth it.


----------



## crossboneracing (Feb 19, 2006)

I dont think washing it out will be a problem as we wash and hose everything out after every storm. We haul mostly loam, mulch, leaves, etc. No pavers, rock etc. What are you guys paying or have you paid in the past for a 1 ton sized body. Thinking like a 2/3 yarder?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

My understanding is that there are different qualities of aluminum and as long as you get the right type, it will last like stainless.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Go with the aluminum you won't regret it.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Agreed...


----------



## tilawn (Feb 27, 2008)

Mr.Markus;965154 said:


> Go with the aluminum you won't regret it.


Who is the maker of that bed on your trucks? Also do you haul rock like 1" or 2" in it at all?
Thanks


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

tilawn;965189 said:


> Who is the maker of that bed on your trucks? Also do you haul rock like 1" or 2" in it at all?
> Thanks


www.eloquip.com and no I don't haul rock. The odd load of stonedust or gravel but mostly soil mulch and lawn debris.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

tilawn;965189 said:


> Who is the maker of that bed on your trucks? Also do you haul rock like 1" or 2" in it at all?
> Thanks


For comparison, I've hauled 3" limestone and 4"- gravel with mine, and not a single problem with dents. That's being loaded with 8+ yards at a time. BUT, I do have a 3/8" liner, which helps cushion the blow. The walls are 3/16" and the floor is 1/4" aluminum. They join right behind the marker lights on the side.

Just to give you an idea of what the material can take. I wouldn't stress until you start dealing with pieces large than 6", and even then if it's a skid steer loading you, they won't be so high as to allow the material to accumulate much speed before it hits the bed. Bricks, dirty fill and broken concrete--stay away, and you'll be just fine.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Truckcraft also has a dump body they are making now


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

We dump 2 yards of 4 inch to 6 inch river rock all the time and have never had an issue.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Pristine PM ltd;965416 said:


> We dump 2 yards of 4 inch to 6 inch river rock all the time and have never had an issue.


Keep in mind river rock is all smooth and round... I would say smaller chunks of "sharp" rubble and such will do more damage than river rock.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

You have seen how high our walls are.


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

We have a henderson stainless bed on our 1ton dump. 11ft long. drop down sides. Really nice, I would highly recommend at least the drop down sides. So handy!


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

Henderson Mark 3 Stainless Steel would be my choice. Being that the Henderson body is cross-memberless weight will be comparable to aluminum. We have a customer w/ 2 nearly identical dump trucks, 1 is aluminum the other stainless. This customer has said that the stainless is 363# _less_.
I would also go with a front telescopic, never have to worry about being able to dump off.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

musclecarboy;965642 said:


> Keep in mind river rock is all smooth and round... I would say smaller chunks of "sharp" rubble and such will do more damage than river rock.


True, but it's not as bad you might think. As long as you stay away from RR-3 (rip rap) you'll be in good shape. It helps immensely if the loader knows how to load correctly...


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

for a 1 ton alum is the way to go. 800# lighter is a huge payload increase for a 1 ton. I got all types alum, steel, stainless. alum has no problems after 5 yrs salt and landscape. have punched a couple of holes in them ( don't load a pallet of block w/o cleaning bed. pallet on a rock will puncture) again a truck with a gvw of 12000#, 800# is about 25% of your payload.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

I priced out a 11' aluminum dump last fall. It was $10,300 not installed. That was everything, flip down sides, hoist, etc.....


----------

